# Auf zwei Seiten aufeinmal weiterleiten?



## svebert (25. März 2004)

Ich brauche mal hilfe und zwar, wie kann ich auf zwei Seiten aufeinmal weiterleiten, am besten noch mit verschiedenen targets (keine Frames, sondern nur _self und _blank) ?


```
$url=www.blaa.de
header("Location: $url");
```

damit kann ich auf eine Seite weiterleiten (php, mit html ist das auch irgendwie so), ich möchte aber auf zwei Seiten aufeinmal weiterleiten!
Hilfe
Bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Fabian H (25. März 2004)

Dazu brauchst du JavaScript.

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
    <title>Sie werden weitergeleitet</title>

    <script type="text/javascript">

    function redirect()
    {
        window.open('popupseite.html', '_blank');
        window.location = 'neueseite.html';
    }

    </script>
  </head>
  <body onload="redirect();">
    <h1>Sie werden weitergeleitet...</h1>
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## svebert (25. März 2004)

Cool danke!


----------



## svebert (25. März 2004)

*me.close?*

Gibt es bei javascript sowas wie me.close ( ich möchte das Browserfenster schließen lassen, wenn etwas bestimmtes passiert)
Den Namen des Fensters weiß ich nicht


----------



## Fabian H (25. März 2004)

```
self.close();
```
Geht aber nur, wenn das Fenster von einem JavaScript geöffnet wurde.


----------

